# Remember how Hillary gasped at Trumps words?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hillary thought the audio of Trump a couple of weeks ago was terrible. It turns out she has just as bad a potty mouth and is still doing it. 
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/441367/
You know how liberals tell us they respect the military and police? I say they do not. I have personally had liberals tell me they think soldiers and cops are low lifes. Just like Hillary talks about baskets of deplorables. I am sure she thinks all conservatives are deplorable.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Without a doubt she sees most people as deplorable regardless of any prescribed affiliation. Of course donations to the Bill and Hillary Fund or political favors may change your deplorable status to somewhat acceptable.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I CANT STAND HILLARY, BUT CANT STAND TRUMP MAYBE EVEN MORE SO! As an independent, Ive been carefully looking at ISSUES, not candidates, and still dont understand all the broad all encompassing statements these two shout out. Very few details ever offered. A terrible election!! Both candidates are as Unchristian as they come, IMO! Give me an honest sincere patriotic agnostic or even atheist over those two scoundrels! An election of sleaze! 
As a 18 year old kid I know said "Ive waited 18 years to vote and these are my choices?" LOL
Of course, like always, the Democrats will go down the ballot and vote D all the way, and the Republicans will vote a solid R! A bunch of sheep! As usual, a small percentage of voters will make the decision. IMO instead of repeating their tired old party rhetoric to their own party members at rallys, the candidates should be talking to the few that are capable of voting one way or another on the basis of ISSUES, to the usual party BS! 
Not to insult anyone's voting decisions, but we have a big Vote John Hoeven sign (R) in our yard accompanied by a couple of state issue D members sign that my wife feels are good people with good ideas. No Cramer sign though! Not that any D votes make any difference in ND anyway. The election is all over here in ND!
I will probably be hunting. Bambi's grandmother on Election Day so will likely go down to the early voting place this pm! Ill gut wrench all the way!! Then forget the political BS anf chase pheasants till deer open up! And bowhunt!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm voting based on who will put the best people in the supreme court. that has an effect that will be felt for generations.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

6162rk said:


> I'm voting based on who will put the best people in the supreme court. that has an effect that will be felt for generations.


This is why I voted Trump, would have preferred someone else but the supreme court issue is one of the most important issues, in my opinion.

Voted some R and some D, I did vote for Cramer though, only because he supports issues important to me. The most recent being the Hearing Protection Act which he co-sponsored, if you are not familiar, it will remove the $200 Federal tax on firearm suppressors and make it legal to purchase them just like any other firearm.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Huntin 1, like you 
I voted all over the 
Political map, some R, some D, even a 
L once, maybe twice>. I was surprised in the 
Presidential vote that there was two parties that I'd never heard of and cant even remember the names. I recognized R and D and L and even the green party, but there was two more i and none of the others in line had even heard of.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I remember looking at the republican debates with 15 choices and wasn't wild about any of them. I do think they were all better than Hillary. She is a proven liar, and not once, but often. Letting our people die in Benghazi was absolutely astounding. Our laws say no one uses anything but official emails when in the government, but she did what many would spend time in prison for. 
The most important thing for me is the supreme court. Same as hunt1 and others have expressed.
Guns = Trump
Illegal aliens = Trump
Abortion = Hillary
Pro life = Trump
Supreme court for guns and freedom of speech = Trump
Free enterprise health care = Trump
Gov health care = Hillary
Womens rights = I think Trump because Hillary really don't give a crap. She has proven that by taking money from the Saudi's, and destroying the lives of women who Billy molested. 
Global change = Hillary
Reduced regulations = Trump 
There are more, but these are a few. Only the women's rights is debatable, but I don't think so.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think you left out a few....

Refused to release tax returns because of what they will say....Trump
Hasn't paid federal taxes for almost 20 years.....Trump
Mocks handicapped people......Trump
Sexual predator???......Trump
Demeans women......Trump
Owns companies overseas so doesn't have to pay American workers.......Trump
Owned a University that basically stole people's money.....Trump
Has said they know more than America's Generals with no military experience.....Trump
Has no government experience.....Trump
Can be trusted with finger on the button.....Trump?????
In bed with the Russians.....Trump

This is along list of why not to vote for this guy.Even though I agree with some of his proposals, I still haven't decided who I will vote for. Just wanted to list some of HIS negatives since you missed some of them.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nothing against your list, but:

Refused to release tax returns because of what they will say/hasn't paid taxes for 20 years.

Yes, but supposition. He has paid fed taxes. $71,932 from 1975-1979. How much thereafter is anyone's guess. Hillary. Her returns reveled a lot about the millions they have earned from "speeches" and such. Clinton foundation received 500 million from 2009-2012. 25 million spent on travel, 110 million on employee salaries and benefits, 290 million on other expenses and 75 million?. More on that later.

Mocks handicapped people. No excuse, irreparable behavior.

Sexual predator/Demeans women. Predator? Unproven. Demeans women, in speech yes. Remember Hillary called Monica and ALL the many others bimbos and publically and privately demeaned. them? Had them followed and harassed. Her husband was impeached, disbarred and payed fines for his exploits.

Owned a university that basically stole people's money. Bill Clinton, in April 2015 was forced to resign as honorary chancellor of Laureate Education a for profit college. Bloomberg revealed(through tax returns) the college funneled $16.46 million to him over 5 years. Hillary Clintons state department pumped 55 million to a group run by the founder of the college. Oh yeah, the college donated to the Clinton foundation.

Can't be trusted with nuke button/In bed with Russians.
Let us not forget the uranium one deal with the Russians which gave them 1/5 of the US uranium production. The Clinton foundation received 2.35 million from uranium one investors and bill Clinton $500,000 from a Moscow speech from a Russian investment bank with links to the Kremlin. That investment bank held uranium one stock!

Has said he knows more than American generals. Benghazi, obviously she doesn't.

The clintons are, without a doubt, the most corrupt people to ever be president. Most probably twice. Anyone with a modicum of gray matter should be able to see this. These are facts, not suppositions. Is Trump worse? I don't know the answer to that, but suspect it won't matter. The powers that be want Clinton. The one with the most governmental experience. After all, that's the job she has held for the majority of her life.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't agree.

There are10 women who have come forward and claimed unwanted sexual advances. How many more witnesses do you need??? We shall find out .....since Trump has said a number of times he will sue them. Win or lose.....I bet not.

You aren't disagreeing that he has basically stolen money from people with his fake university.

Basically pretty much what I have said is true. So is it any worse electing this guy who has done all these things over Clinton. I would say could be. But is she as guilty as he is. I say yes. After seeing all these negatives one could say he is just as corrupt as they are. Just a matter of degree.That's why I won't decide who to vote for until I am in the booth.But it will only matter to my conscience since Trump will win ND anyway. Pretty sad that these 2 are the choices.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Trumps effectiveness as president 1,000,000/1 long shot. Clintons corrupt practices as president mushrooming-sure bet. Either way good chance US becomes a banana republic. Quite clear who your choice is. That's okay. Mine is neither. Lots of important congressional, state representative and ballot measures to concentrate on. After all, state government is supposed to carry more weight than federal anyway. We all know what road we are going down in that respect though. My dream-secession.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> There are10 women who have come forward and claimed unwanted sexual advances. How many more witnesses do you need??? We shall find out .....since Trump has said a number of times he will sue them. Win or lose.....I bet not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I think you left out a few....
> 
> Refused to release tax returns because of what they will say....Trump Only recently has the media made a big deal of tax returns. They have never been required. Why should they be required?
> Hasn't paid federal taxes for almost 20 years.....Trump
> ...


They both have a long list of negatives. Hillary doesn't have any positives. Trump has two or three very high positives. Border security, trade deficits, and above all who he will chose for the supreme court. Throw in energy development also.

As always Ken were going to have to vote for the lesser of two evils. I truly believe Hillary will pervert our society. God help us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here are something to think about as well..

Hillary
- Wants an estate tax of 65%. So any assets left after one passes their heirs will have to pay 65% in taxes. This isn't including any state taxes as well. This goes with land, homes, cash, etc. So leaving the family farm to kids could bankrupt them or force them to sell land off.

- Wants to keep health care going in the same direction!!! Really with all of the exchanges failing and premiums sky rocketing.

- Gun rights..... wants more restrictions on guns.

These are issues facing the nation. These are issues or laws they will enact or try to push through.

Now I agree Trump has major character flaws. but based on his policy and things he wants to try with this nation. I agree with.

Things Hilary wants to do.... I disagree with.

Again.... based on ISSUES not CHARACTER..... I have to go with Trump. Both have major character flaws. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Won't matter who wins if that party doesn't also win the Senate. Otherwise we will have a government where nothing gets done as it is now.We may not agree with what they would do, but it is better than doing nothing.

The main problem as I said is that neither of these 2 is worth voting for. And I blame it completely on the Republican party. We knew 8 years ago after Obama won,that the next nominee of the Democratic party would be Hillary Clinton. The Republicans have had 4 years to find the best nominee to run against her. They had 15 candidates who wanted the job when the primaries started last January.

Except for Fiorina and the black doctor, 13 had government experience. And they totally blew it by choosing a guy with so many faults that their own party leaders have come out and said they not only would not support him, but that they wouldn't vote for him. Jeb Bush and Kasich would win big if they were the nominee. Now we most likely will have to put up with a contentious and ineffective government for the next 4 years. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There isn't a nickel difference in the democrats and the republicans. I like Trumps idea of drain the swamp.



> We may not agree with what they would do, but it is better than doing nothing.


 I don't think I agree with that. If I don't agree with what they do, then if they do nothing I am better off. We would all be better of if Washington did less.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump will lose because he has not broadened his base. The same people that were solidly for him in the primaries is still the same now. BUT win or lose, what he has done from the start of the primaries until the actual election is really something. The only person to be elected or even run for president in my lifetime with no government experience is Eisenhower. And he was the leader in winning a World War. He would have won with either party.

The huge question for Republicans after she wins.....will the old guard be able to take back the party? Or will these new Trump people continue to hold sway.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I keep hoping Hillary will lose, not so much Trump will win. I remember everyone telling Reagan he didn't have a chance. Our media is so corrupt there is no way to tell which is ahead at any time. I wish they would not be able to say anything about the returns until the last voting ends in Hawaii. Calling the election early is just another way to try sway voters. Although I don't know which way it sways them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I mainly watch CNN or Fox News. Their panels always have both Trump and Clinton backers on. The big 3 not so much. But both CNN and Fox will make the call tomorrow night.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well...I voted my conscience......didn't vote for president. When things go wrong, I can say...."I didn't vote for that person." 
Of course it won't matter because Trump will easily win ND.

More important to vote for local and state ballots and initiated measures.


----------

